# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Nasi Goreng ở đảo Penang - Ẩm thực Malaysia

## Meoluoi9x

Du lịch Malaysia - Khách du lịch đã đến Malaysia chắc chắn không ai không biết đến món ăn đơn giản nhưng hấp dẫn nasi goreng. Món ăn phổ biến trên khắp Indonesia và Singapore này theo nghĩa đen có nghĩa là cơm rang. Nasi Goreng được chế biến bằng cách rang cơm với thịt gà hoặc hải sản, rau, trứng và xì dầu hơi ngọt.

Gần như bất cứ nơi nào phục vụ đồ ăn ở Malaysia cũng có nasi goreng, nhưng ngon nhất là ở những trung tâm đông đúc người bán hàng rong trên đảo Penang. Phương pháp nấu ăn đa dạng kết hợp phong cách Malaysia, Trung Quốc và Ấn Độ đã tạo cho món ăn bình dân này một hương vị đặc biệt.

*Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo thêm* *Hà Nội - Malaysia - Hà Nội (4 ngày 3 đêm) - Giá 9.250.000 VNĐ/Khách - Ha Noi - Malaysia - Ha Noi (4 ngay 3 dem) - Gia 9.250.000 VNĐ/Khach

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại tour du lịch Malaysia - tour du lich Malaysia

Cùng khám phá du lịch Malaysia - du lich Malaysia*

----------


## dung89

Đây là cơm rang sao

----------

